# Anyone wanna help me blend a logo and a Photo?



## musikizlife (Jul 1, 2011)

My band Collapse Unconscious | Facebook has just done our first serious photoshoot and i'd like to somehow take one of our photos and have our logo implanted into it.

Now i have photoshop but can't for the life of me figure out how to blend the images in the proper way, so if someone could possibly either do it for me or give me a tutorial thatd be awesome!

Thanks in advance guys! 
Cheers

(P.S. I'll PM you the pics upon request)


----------



## Fiction (Jul 2, 2011)

If you want I can give it a go.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 4, 2011)

hehe implanted.....

Can help if ya want but you should give it a crack yourself as its just a matter of knowing what tools to look for, if your interested in trying yourself here is a wee walkthrough/tips:-

1.Open the photo you want as the base in photoshop
2.Create new layer (on tab usually found on right hand side, make sure new layer appears above the 'Background' layer)
3.Open logo and copy and past onto the new layer you have created (you should be able to see the layers on their own by clicking the eye tab on and off)
4.Position logo how you want and remove any white background to the logo layer by either selecting the magic wand and selecting the white area and hitting delete.

or

You can use the polygon lasso tool to point to point click around the logo to select it all, once selected you can invert your current selection (in the edit or select menu) and then delete everything except for the logo (remember to have 'Layer 1' and not 'Background' selected.

Then it should just a matter of resizing and positioning the logo where you like and save.

If ive missed anything or you want to know more just ask


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 4, 2011)

Jontain said:


> hehe implanted.....
> 
> Can help if ya want but you should give it a crack yourself as its just a matter of knowing what tools to look for, if your interested in trying yourself here is a wee walkthrough/tips:-
> 
> ...



Well thats really funny because before i even saw your post i think i did a pretty good job of doing it, heres how it came out:

(please no criticism of the photo itself)









but thanks for the help, and the offer of help from Fiction!
I appreciate it, I just have to learn how to want to do things myself.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah man looks like you got it on there without any issues, good stuff


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good, now I just want to know what that says on the guys shirt in the second pic on the right.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2011)

^ It says "Need J's"

I'm assuming it's a weed reference


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 5, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ It says "Need J's"
> 
> I'm assuming it's a weed reference



Haha, it's funny that you guys brought it up, but it's actually a Nike Jordan's shirt, yet it has like a double entendre going on lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha! Well that shows me


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 6, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Ha! Well that shows me



just shows where your head's at ... but obviously i'm making no assumtions.


----------



## ProgJazzMath (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey man, if you guys ever need a legit design, hit me up on facebook! 

Cody Thomas | Facebook


----------

